
Upgrading from an Intel Core I7-2600K: Testing Sandy Bridge in 2019 - sebazzz
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14043/upgrading-from-an-intel-core-i7-2600k-testing-sandy-bridge-in-2019
======
theandrewbailey
> Back in my day, we installed games from DVDs and used cold cathodes for RGB.

And we liked it that way!

 _cough cough wheeze_

